# I'm short and getting shorter by the day



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Short timer here, typing away. Life is getting better on other fronts. Maybe another few months on very minimal participation. It's been real!

I'll have stories to tell buddies over beers. Doing this used to be way better, but you all know that. I loved declining some Lyft requests today with their new smug "your acceptance rate is low" shizz message when the request comes in. I do what I like now! Take it, Lyft.

Best to you all and hope things go better soon. Cheers, the ferrydude.


----------

